# Brag alert



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Just have share ! I am so very proud of Jimi & Kathy

Jimi is Black Boy from the Titan x Towhee (2013) litter and is accumulating OTCH points, HIT & HC awards and is just thriving (Sunfire's Whiz Kid UDX PCDX VER DMX AS)

For Jan they are ranked 
3rd in Toby-Trigger Points
8th for OTCH points
2nd (tied) for HC
8th (tied) for HIT

and members of the 200 club

Congrats Kathy & Jimi !


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Very handsome and talented boy there.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Awesome!!!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

I met Kathy & Jimi at the National last fall in CA -- I "knew" her from lessons with Bridget -- COOL LADY and Jimi is of course adorable. They have really been tearing it up. Too bad she lives so far away! Congrats to you as his breeder and Michelle & Titan too


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

K9-Design said:


> I met Kathy & Jimi at the National last fall in CA -- I "knew" her from lessons with Bridget -- COOL LADY and Jimi is of course adorable. They have really been tearing it up. Too bad she lives so far away! Congrats to you as his breeder and Michelle & Titan too




Thanks Annie.. They are a very neat team! Kathy is awesome!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Titan1 said:


> Thanks Annie.. They are a very neat team! Kathy is awesome!


One more brag for Sharon and I...
Kathy and Jimi were ranked # 2 in average novice scores for Golden retriever's last year..David and Harry were ranked # 24th and bittersweet Jodie and Phoenix made that top 50 list also.. I think I can speak for Sharon that we love what these kids are doing!


----------

